# Cruisers and bruisers



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I live in Medina City and have deer, mostly does on my one acre year around. Every year we get several bucks moving through this time of the year. It is obvious what they are looking for and are interesting to watch as they cruise through the yard. We have a spike, couple forks, a basket rack six, an eight that will be a true standout next year and a very large ten that would score in the 140's minimum. I have seem all of them several times through the day except for the ten. Only saw him once and that was mid-day but his tracks are in the back yard every now and then, near the barn. Though I have not been able to hunt since 2007, my heart starts beating rapidly whenever I see the bucks.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

They have friended you Shortdrift. I want to do that too. Barely able to hunt, I mostly groom the site for the hunt and feed them and take pictures.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> I live in Medina City and have deer, mostly does on my one acre year around. Every year we get several bucks moving through this time of the year. It is obvious what they are looking for and are interesting to watch as they cruise through the yard. We have a spike, couple forks, a basket rack six, an eight that will be a true standout next year and a very large ten that would score in the 140's minimum. I have seem all of them several times through the day except for the ten. Only saw him once and that was mid-day but his tracks are in the back yard every now and then, near the barn. Though I have not been able to hunt since 2007, my heart starts beating rapidly whenever I see the bucks.


Here is the nicest buck I've seen in my yard on Vet's Day in 2011


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A still shot....


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Man snake that is a booner for sure. What a magnificent buck. It is amazing how warry they are, yet how foolish as well at this time of the year....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Add all the Bucs foolish over the women?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> Add all the Bucs foolish over the women?


Yep. My photos/video were taken after the buck and doe had taken a rest period. I started filming and they were both bedded down about 30 feet between them...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> I live in Medina City and have deer, mostly does on my one acre year around. Every year we get several bucks moving through this time of the year. It is obvious what they are looking for and are interesting to watch as they cruise through the yard. We have a spike, couple forks, a basket rack six, an eight that will be a true standout next year and a very large ten that would score in the 140's minimum. I have seem all of them several times through the day except for the ten. Only saw him once and that was mid-day but his tracks are in the back yard every now and then, near the barn. Though I have not been able to hunt since 2007, my heart starts beating rapidly whenever I see the bucks.


I still hunt ml season but cant walk very far. hunting your back yard seems right up my alley. if you invite me over I can take that big buck if he shows up.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

One of these days I might say "To Hell" with the city ordinances and drop a nice fat doe. Can't eat horns.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

we feed them all year and just sit on the porch an watch them.. The wife likes taking pictures of them. We get a few big bucks showing up in the fall but mostly spikes, 4 or 6 pointers. Late springs the best time when the fawns start showing up with there moms.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

My guess is that it would only be a misdemeanor as long as no one gets hurt. I say go for it!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's interesting Shortdrift. I was talking to my aunt last night who lives in Copley not too far from you and has 12 acres. She mentioned she hasn't seen any deer in several years. They used to see them all the time but not lately.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> That's interesting Shortdrift. I was talking to my aunt last night who lives in Copley not too far from you and has 12 acres. She mentioned she hasn't seen any deer in several years. They used to see them all the time but not lately.


I have seen several Yotes on 162 leading intoCopley. Could be the Yotes or some people filling their freezers on a year round basis.


----------

